# Semper Fi!



## whistler312 (Jul 15, 2009)

Town Hall Meeting with U.S. Congressman Brian Baird


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

too bad Obama wasn't on the stage, he needs a good dose of that! :******:


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

hunter9494 said:


> too bad Obama wasn't on the stage, he needs a good dose of that! :ticked:


That vet wouldn't make it thru screening to attend a BHO infomercial townhall meeting. Can you say "right wing extremist".

I agree he should get to hear this view from the citizens, slim chance anyway.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks for the post. :beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

hell ya. right on :beer:


----------



## whistler312 (Jul 15, 2009)

Bowstring said:


> I agree he should get to hear this view from the citizens, slim chance anyway.


You can be sure he hears it. He just doesn't care. And that is what makes him so dangerous.


----------



## bgraftaas (Apr 22, 2009)

Great post - thanks for sharing!

:beer:


----------

